# Classic Cars?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If you had to have one to drive and not moth ball, what would you go for?

I'd have 3 in mind.

1. MB 190SL










2. Porsche 356










3. or an Alpha 6c 2300 - but I don't know if it would be up to a daily runner










I wouldn't go for an E type. MGB, Healy or any of the Classic British sports cars.

What would you go for?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

356. Classic shape, absolutely beautiful 8) 8) 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

btw, sorry to be so pedantic


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> btw, sorry to be so pedantic


that's OK Mart, sorry to have a twitchy right digit ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Has to be the Porsche.

However, the MB Bernie Ecclestone has is pretty nice (I think it is a one-off or something though)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Ferrari 250 GTO (could never afford one)
Jaguar E-Type (in Racing Green with the nice spoked steel wheels)

cheers

James


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I always wanted a Cobra. 8)

There are loads of kit built ones out there now, a nice Dax one will set you back about 15K.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I always wanted a Cobra. Â 8)
> 
> There are loads of kit built ones out there now, a nice Dax one will set you back about 15K.


Same here ;D Would want an original with a huge Yank block pushing out oodles of horses.

Always been my ultimate dream car. You can buy a brand new original (handbuilt) for around Â£60K


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

As I say, I want a Boxster next - but I still have the nagging thought at the back of my mind to get a 'sensible' car and a Cobra replica for weekends..

Went to a car show a few weeks back and they had a mint one there, looked bloody gorgeous and sounded nice too (even if it did only have a Rover V8 in there).


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Aston Martin DB4 GT Zagato + BRM V16 MkII for track days. 

Got to say I'm considering an MB 230 SL (Pagoda roof stylee).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I work with a guy with a jag v12 engined 400hp Cobra replica. He daren't ever put his foot right down as it is too much for the chassis. He swapped ends pulling away from a pedestrian crossing, slightly uphill , in centre of Bristol, by daring to apply a little lock and giving it too much gas. He said he didn't feel so cool afterwards  8)

As posted elsewhere, another mate bought a remanufactured one 3-4 years ago for his collection. In dark mettalic green with cream hide interior and a 427 engine it looks and sounds the business. It's mothballed.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

A sorted Lotus Elan Sprint FHC ... lagoon blue over white. Still very quick for a 30 year old car with great handling, if well driven would still give a TT a very hard time.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I had a 70 Corvette Stingray for about ten years - sold it to put a deposit on a flat. Had great fun in it, but looking back, it was a complete b*stard to drive. Would I do it again? Probably ;D

Otherwise, I have fond memories of my Dad's 64 Jaguar Mk2 3.8 manual overdrive, and my Mum's 53 split window Beatle. At the time, they were just old second hand cars...my parent's sold them for about 3p when it was time to move them on. :-[

What I'd really like though, is a 63 split window Corvette Stingray - only made for one year and relatively rare. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I had a 70 Corvette Stingray for about ten years - sold it to put a deposit on a flat. Had great fun in it, but looking back, it was a complete b*stard to drive. Would I do it again? Probably Â ;D
> 
> Otherwise, I have fond memories of my Dad's 64 Jaguar Mk2 3.8 manual overdrive, and my Mum's 53 split window Beatle. At the time, they were just old second hand cars...my parent's sold them for about 3p when it was time to move them on. Â :-[
> 
> What I'd really like though, is a 63 split window Corvette Stingray - only made for one year and relatively rare. Â ;D


Or a Shelby Mustang. When I was a kid my sister ahd a boyfriend with a Mustang Mach 1. I thought it was so cool. 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Or a Â Shelby Mustang. Â When I was a kid my sister ahd a boyfriend Â with a Mustang Mach 1. Â I thought it was so cool. Â 8)


I very nearly bought a 68 fastback prior to buying the Vette....could be tempted again, as they are "cheap as chips"...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd have a mustang tomorrow if i had a parking space big enough


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

MKII Jag.










Citroen DS










Aston Martin DB5


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> MKII Jag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morse kill the mkII Jag for me but the Aston 'does it'.
How could I forget the DS21? So cool. Great cruiser. 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

The Alpine A110 is a forgotten great....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know what you mean about the morse thing, but I've just always loved the car. Even Joey Boswell from Bread didn't put me off!


----------

